# Anyone fall for this snowblower scam?



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

https://hsidhhsieg.myshopify.com/products/28-in-357cc-three-stage-electric-start-gas-snow-blower

How does this crap not get shut down?????


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Respectfully,

I never click on a link that I don't know or never heard of what it is, especially when marked scam, spam or otherwise …..


----------



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

The link is for a Cub Cadet 28 in. 357cc Three-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower at $178.90 
Obviously this is an impossible price and why I said it must be a scam.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Not a scam, you get a perfectly good picture of that snow blower for $178


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Dauntae said:


> Not a scam, you get a perfectly good picture of that snow blower for $178


...or a "Matchbox sized replica toy" with spinning wheels and impeller!:wink2:


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

google can't find the name hsidhhsieg


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

https://www.trustpilot.com/review/my-complete-boutique.myshopify.com


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

how does the scam work? i see lots of come on ads on facebook now. they take your order , bill your credit card and never deliver. then move on to some other comeon with some new company name,


----------



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

87powershiftx2 said:


> https://www.trustpilot.com/review/my-complete-boutique.myshopify.com


This link provided by 87powershiftx2 says it all. Bottom line, if it sounds too good to be true it probably is.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

" if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is "

This is a motto which should be in everyone's life skills folder.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

A while back, when I was doing a restoration on a Toro OXE that I had recently bought, I came across a supplier of parts and tools, that offered the muffler for that machine for way less than anyone else. 
Foolishly, I placed the order....which you can guess by now, I never received. Repeated attempts to contact the company failed, as they would not respond. So I knew I had been had by these crooks. Fortunately, I reported this to my credit card company, and they issued me a refund.

But I learned at least one way that you can get a clue that an internet offer is placed by a scammer, and it appears to apply to this ad that _MrSnowBlow_ posted as well.

*TIP: :wink2:*
When you see a_ "too good to be true"_ offer like this, right click on the pictures included in the ad, and select the option that allows your browser to view just the picture by itself (for example "view image"), and look at the URL where the photo resides. Had I done this, I would have realized that the photos for this place that scammed me was stealing Ebay's bandwidth, and using photos from their archives. (BTW, I reported them to Ebay as well....).

In the case of the above ad for the Cub Cadet, this scammer is using *Home Depot* for the majority of his pictures. *:icon_cussing_black:*


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

Can't find the story, but there are more fake retail sites on the internet than there are real ones.


----------



## Matty74 (Nov 21, 2013)

Man, these people are idiots.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The fact that they are asking for cents is another tip off it's some sort of scam or phishing. Same with larger items that end in some odd number of dollars. Someone selling a car usually isn't going to ask for $x,x23 or $xx,x54
My guess is that the odd dollars at the end is some way for them to track something. Because it sticks out and tips buyers off there must be some benefit to them or they'd make a more reasonable ad and not get flagged so quickly.
$178.90 really, average Joe would just do $175 or $180 or go $199 leaving room for a little back and forth.

BUT I have to say there are some great buys out there. They are few and far between but they are out there. You just need to have a healthy amount of skepticism and make sure you're doing the deal in person.

.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Also if the ad says sponsored in any corner of the ad.......AVOID as well!!!!!

Sometimes it is very small.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

the ad is no longer online


----------



## gr0uch0 (Sep 2, 2015)

Bottom line is they're after your credit card, debit card, or checking account data, not the "deal" that you're getting. If it's not someone with whom you've--or someone you know--done business in the past, tread lightly. A lot more damage can be done than simply the purchase price that you've just pulled the trigger on.


----------



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

vinnycom said:


> the ad is no longer online



I'm glad this link is now a dead end. Sad thing is these scammers probably just make a simple change, and are back up and deceiving and stealing again in no time. I saw this ad initially on Facebook and reported it as scam. Gotta do our part to stay one step ahead of these low life thieves.


----------

